# Deez Nuts, Comeback Kid, First Blood,... Munich Feb 7th 2017



## Milky (Feb 23, 2017)

You are part of this tour, Munich Backstage, Feb 7th 2017

Reality Slap






All the photos from the band: Reality Slap – ABSE Photography

Get The Shot





All the photos from the band: Get The Shot – ABSE Photography

Hellions





All the photos from the band: Hellions – ABSE Photography

First Blood





All the photos from the band: First Blood – ABSE Photography

Comeback Kid





All the photos from the band: Comeback Kid – ABSE Photography

Deez Nuts





All the photos from the band: Deez Nuts – ABSE Photography


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2017)

Excellent. The second one is the standout for me.

I'm still trying to reconcile the preppy hair cut and khaki shorts and the Metallica t-shirt in the first shot


----------



## Milky (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks limr. I am just a bit disappointed I missed the end of the elbow on the first one.

ahah yeah, metal and hardcore is going fancy nowdays


----------

